
Philip Morris and the “Juicero” of Vapes - mimixco
https://gizmodo.com/philip-morris-has-an-incredible-scheme-to-promote-the-j-1834268721
======
inuhj
It may sound ridiculous but consider this: most cigarette users looking for
harm reduction have already tried e-cigs and found them unfulfilling. This
product, even if a hackjob, has already achieved success internationally.

~~~
RenRav
I think most cigarette users looking for harm reduction are still vaping
regardless.

------
0898
Reynolds tobacco brought something like this out in the Eighties. It was a
heated tocacco system called Premier that you could smoke indoors.

It famously flopped because the cigarettes tasted distinctly like farts.

The failed launch featured quite heavily in Barbarians at the Gate, which
tells the story of Reynolds' leveraged buyout by KKR, the largest ever at the
time.

------
0db532a0
Forget vaping and heated tobacco, and get Allen Carr’s, The Only Way to Stop
Smoking Permanently second hand on Abebooks for less than a pack of
cigarettes. It makes sense and works.

